# The Aztec Diet



## Ptbrwn (Feb 3, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with Dr. Bob Arnot's new book The Aztec Diet? * It *shows you how to make chia, a low-calorie, high-fiber seed full of omega-3, iron, calcium, and other nutrients. a central part of a diet that includes high-protein foods, no refined sugar and limited amounts of wheat. *I just had a TT on 1/21/13 and take Synthroid *150 mcg. *I haven't had lab work yet but feel very well. *Prior to my surgery, I was neither hyper nor hypo thyroid. *I just had nodules, one very large and growing. Do you think it's safe for me to go on this diet? *Thanks for your help.

Pat


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ptbrwn said:


> Is anyone familiar with Dr. Bob Arnot's new book The Aztec Diet? * It *shows you how to make chia, a low-calorie, high-fiber seed full of omega-3, iron, calcium, and other nutrients. a central part of a diet that includes high-protein foods, no refined sugar and limited amounts of wheat. *I just had a TT on 1/21/13 and take Synthroid *150 mcg. *I haven't had lab work yet but feel very well. *Prior to my surgery, I was neither hyper nor hypo thyroid. *I just had nodules, one very large and growing. Do you think it's safe for me to go on this diet? *Thanks for your help.
> 
> Pat


This sounds like a reasonable enough diet. Are you going to try it?

Did your pathology report come back benign; I hope?


----------



## Ptbrwn (Feb 3, 2013)

I may want to try it but was concerned that if it's very high fiber, would it interfere with the absorption of Synthroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ptbrwn said:


> I may want to try it but was concerned that if it's very high fiber, would it interfere with the absorption of Synthroid?


That is a possibility. Did he say anything in his book about meds? Is there a website where you can contact the author to find out?

I must say, I am not on the Aztec Diet but I am on a very high fiber diet and have been for many many years. I stabilized on the same dose of my Armour and have remained stabilized for the same amount of years.

What I am saying is it is possible if you have a doc who understands this that your Synthroid can be titrated to what you always do. But, you have to make up your mind to stay on track w/consistency in "all" things.

Also, it probably would help to take your Synthroid at least 4 hours away before your first high fiber meal. I happen to do that. I only have yogurt and coffee in the morning.

Just things to think about.....................


----------



## Ptbrwn (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't have the book yet. I did send a Facebook message to the author last night. Thanks for your info.


----------

